# Google adds 3D Helicopter View to Google Maps



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> Those not content with a getting a 2D top-down or 360-degree street level view of a planned route using Google Maps can now enjoy a virtual flight over the route thanks to Google adding a new Helicopter View. The new feature, which currently only works in a full browser and requires the Google Earth plugin, lets users see 3D view, should come in particularly handy for walkers or bike riders looking for a more intuitive view of potentially tiring hills.


More


----------



## nittiley (Aug 15, 2011)

Interesting! Thanks for posting this.


----------

